

AppFog: New Lower Cost Pricing Plan - amarsahinovic
http://blog.appfog.com/new-lower-cost-pricing-plan/

======
kristianp
Does anybody know what these new limitations are? The biggest limitation I can
see is "Apps limited to *.af.cm domains".

I wonder how this performs. 2GB memory per instance and 8 service instances
sounds pretty good for $20.

~~~
weiran
> Does anybody know what these new limitations are?

I think it's removal of custom domains and a rate limit, although I'm not 100%
sure.

> 2GB memory per instance and 8 service instances sounds pretty good for $20.

I think it's 2GB of RAM between all your instances, still a good deal though.

